# anyone order from ecyclingapparel?



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone ordered from ecyclingapparel before and if so what was your experience?


ecyclingapparel.com

Be well..be kind, Bianchi-001


----------



## jacanpete (Oct 31, 2012)

ordered 2 jerseys - arrived 2 weeks later, seem to be ok


----------



## JCA (Sep 29, 2012)

For folks who are into wearing pro team gear (I'm personally not), the prices seem to be pretty good. Def worth a look if that's your thing.


----------



## jacanpete (Oct 31, 2012)

It's just nice that occasionally, I can be co-ordinated with my supersix that is finished in Liquigas colours


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Bianchi-001 - Thanks for the heads-up! I added a link to Ecyclingapparel.com to the thread "Celeste stuff, where to buy it".


----------



## matpa (Mar 2, 2013)

I've purchased from these guys. Personally, I'm not impressed by the quality.

The zip was extremely poor quality, so much that the jersey can't be worn. I contacted them asking for a refund or replacement.....I received neither. So much for their 100% customer satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## tucsonjay (Jan 2, 2017)

Bianchi-001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone ordered from ecyclingapparel before and if so what was your experience?
> 
> ...


-- Ordered 20 Sep
-- Received 19 Oct and immediately requested info for return and refund (poor fit, although I don't blame them - just can't wear Castelli) 
-- Finally received reply on 26 Oct after multiple emails
-- Shipped return on 5 Nov
-- Today is 2 Jan - still awaiting refund, no reply after multiple emails.
Will update as appropriate. However, will avoid them forthwith.


----------



## tucsonjay (Jan 2, 2017)

*Stay away from ecyclingapparel.com!*



tucsonjay said:


> -- Ordered 20 Sep
> -- Received 19 Oct and immediately requested info for return and refund (poor fit, although I don't blame them - just can't wear Castelli)
> -- Finally received reply on 26 Oct after multiple emails
> -- Shipped return on 5 Nov
> ...


Update 25 Jan: More emails, still no reply or refund. Now almost 3x as long for refund as for initial receipt. Writing off, will NEVER do business with them again!


----------

